# Interesting wretling link



## Eric Daniel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Check out the link below and tell me what you think.
http://www.historical-pankration.com/

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 4, 2005)

Looks interesting, but...

I'm quite sure a good number of their pictures are NOT pankration, but Greek boxing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 4, 2005)

From the reason for the site 


> To bring some historical perspective to the modern concept of Ancient Greek & Roman Pankration (Pankratium) and some measure of methodology to its reconstruction.


 
that is a positive motive for such a site  I wish them well


----------

